
Ask HN: How to do small business sales? - marcell
I am working on a side project that is targeted at small businesses, like restaurants and cafes, etc. Basically anyone with a Square Register&#x2F;etc. is a potential customer. My partner on this project owns a cafe himself, and we&#x27;ve validated the idea at his cafe and at his friends&#x27; cafes. They all find it useful, and had worse solutions before.<p>We&#x27;re looking at ways to start outbound sales. What are some strategies that work for small businesses? Would cold-calling (like with a real phone) work? How about cold-emailing? Conferences? Something else?<p>Appreciate any advice you have.
======
sharemywin
This should give you some general ideas of strategy:

[http://christophjanz.blogspot.com/2014/10/five-ways-to-
build...](http://christophjanz.blogspot.com/2014/10/five-ways-to-
build-100-million-business.html)

If your hunting rabbits, one thing that's not mentioned is get some rabbit
clients work out the bugs then go after deer using rabbits clients as case
studies.

------
brudgers
Random advice from the internet:

Keep doing whatever you did to get your product in the cafes of your partner's
friends. That seems to be working, so it isn't broken.

Good luck.

